# Bedienung einer  ABU Rolle 6500 CSMag lite



## harzsalm (8. Februar 2015)

Liebe Angelfreunde!  

Ich habe die oben genannte Rolle neu erhalten.Leider ist der beigefügten  Bedienungsanleitung nicht beschrieben, wie  die Magnetbremse und Zentrifugalbremse   richtig der Reihe nach  eingestellt werden soll.

Hat jemand von Euch so eine Rolle im Einsatz?

Ich würde mich freuen  ein Feedback von jemanden zu erhalten!

Viele Grüße  Reimar


----------



## berndheidem (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bedienung einer  ABU Rolle 6500 CSMag lite*

Hallo!
Schau mal hier:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFdADtnDy0U2wLJiWy2UhxQ
ist zwar nicht deine rolle,ist aber im prinzip immer das gleiche.
MfG bernd


----------

